# Ducked Euro Carves....



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I Was wondering for some time now how this would work. Since all the _really_ steezy Euro carve vids I've seen featured riders railing turns with fwd angles on their bindings, I had trouble visualizing a really DEEP heel-side carve when ducked. 

This RK vid seems to show that it's absolutely possible,.. it just looks a little weird. 

Toeside carve looks pretty much as you'd expect,... but As he sets up and lays over for heelside. It almost looks like he's getting ready to lay down for a nap in the snow!! :laugh:

He completes the heelside carve,... but I can't help thinking that most of us trying this would be prone to "Butt Out" rather than _boot_ out!!! > :laugh:

Anyway.... Here it is for your viewing pleasure!!!! :grin:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't do eurocarves, but a I get low enough to drag my toe-strap buckles in the snow- which breaks them. I have a Donek also (different model than RK has) but wish I heard his advice on going wider before I ordered this board. A wider board would give me more clearance to get lower without dragging. It's a big problem and his solution makes sense to me. RK seems to have found a solution.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


This makes my night. I'm amused easily.


----------

